# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  2 Gekneusde ribben en pijnlijke borst na val

## ajmlangedijk

Hai, ik ben geschept door auto terwijl ik op mijn fiets reed, ik heb daar o. a.
2 gekneusde ribben aan overgehouden. tegen de pijn slik ik ibuprofen 4x 400 mg, ik blijf echter een ontzettende pijn in mijn borst houden aan de kan van de gekneusde ribben, lijkt achter mijn borst te zitten, als ik buk krijg ik daar een verkramping wat een aantal uren pijnlijk blijft. Voelt niet goed, 


ik mocht de ibuprofen verhogen naar 4x 600 mg, maar wordt er zo suf van. groet Afra

----------


## dotito

Als de pijn blijft aanhouden zou ik zeker terug naar de dokter gaan. Wat betreft ibuprofen ja daar kan evt wat suf wat worden zeker met zo'n hoge dosis. Heeft de dokter die dosis voorgeschreven? Wees er toch maar voorzichtig mee met die medicatie. En zeker 4 uur tussen laten voor je een andere ibuprofen neemt. En als je last van je maag begint te krijgen moet je maar een maagbeschermer vragen. Ibuprofen zeker niet voor een lange tijd gebruiken.

Wens je alvast heel veel beterschap  :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Goed in de gaten houden.
Gekneusde ribben zijn zeer pijnlijk, omdat je borstkas altijd in beweging is door het ademen. Als je het idee hebt dat de pijn ergens anders vandaan komt, of niet te verklaren is door die beweging van de borstkas, meteen naar de dokter.
Zijn er foto's genomen, weet je zeker dat ze niet gebroken zijn? Bij gebroken ribben ligt altijd een klaplong op de loer. 
Wat je beschrijft kan heel goed een verrekking of scheuring van de betreffende spieren zijn, maar blijf alert op onverklaarbare pijnen, en als er iets is dat je werkelijk bezorgd maakt, bel dan de dokterstelefoon, desnoods midden in de nacht.
Liever een keer ten onrechte gebeld dan een werkelijk probleem niet tijdig onderkennen.

----------


## Eva123

In de Pyreneeën ben ik tijdens een trektocht met paarden de eerste dag al met mijn paard omgevallen, paard lag even op mij. Ik denk trouwens dat de beugel van mijn BH hierdoor diep tussen mijn ribben in is gekomen. Een theorie van een Zwitser uit de groep was gewoon alles blijven doen wat je anders ook zou doen. Na een valpartij tijdens het skiën wordt dit ook gedaan. De twee weken hierna heb ik van een meisje stevige pijnpillen (ibuprofen) gekregen zodat ik door kon gaan met paardrijden, berg-wandelingen en zelfs wat kajakken. Als ik dan volop bezig was zakte de pijn meestal maar komt in rust weer terug, de ene dag lijkt het of het weg is en de volgende dag begint het weer. 
De pijn is er na 3 weken nog steeds, ben nu thuis, vooral niesen, diep ademhalen, liggen (omdraaien), en bukken doet nog erg veel pijn onder mijn ribben bij mijn longen. Mijn linker arm doet ook pijn. Ik ga straks naar de huisarts.

----------


## MissMolly

Dat zou ik zeker maar even doen.
Is er ion Zwitserland al naar gekeken, of je inderdaad alleen kneuzingen had, en geen scheuren in spieren of banden, of andere blessures?

Het is niet zo verstandig om er zonder meer van uit te gaan dat het wel om een kneuzing zal gaan, en gewoon op pillen door te gaan. Pijn heb je niet voor niets. Pijn is een waarschuwing van je lijf dat er iets kapot is, en dat je het moet ontzien.

Niet krampachtig ontzien, maar ook niet belasten alsof er niets aan de hand is.
Laat ook goed naar die arm kijken......

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe is het gegaan bij je huisarts Eva??

----------

